
Programming quantum computers using 3-D puzzles - mathgenius
http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.06628
======
stared
Speaking about quantum puzzles - I am developing one with photons:
[http://quantumgame.io/](http://quantumgame.io/) (open source in JavaScript,
so you are invited to contribute!). So far with a single photon, but even it
is challenging (to my own, a quantum physics PhD, surprise).

~~~
rubidium
Nicely done on the game! Reminded me of the long nights in the lab setting up
optical fibers, cavities and lasers. But the game makes it much easier to
align :)

~~~
stared
I started my quantum adventure from an optical laboratory. And yes, even
setting up an interferometer was a challenge. Here everything is fixed,
discrete and simple. Yet, the simulation is real. :)

------
monkeyshelli
This is the prototype that they did (requires the Unity3d browser-plugin):

[http://www.mequanics.com.au](http://www.mequanics.com.au)

Which is kinda neat!

------
devitt
Happy to talk to anyone about the project. The prototype does indeed use the
unity web browser (which as you all know is becoming more and more troublesome
with browsers), If people reach out to me on twitter (@mequanics) I am happy
to provide Mac and Win32 binaries to play with \- Simon

------
Iv
Oh! The article is out, neat!

I worked on the library testing permutations of the 3d circuits but I doubt I
can answer most of the quantum computing related questions that will happen
here...

~~~
IIAOPSW
I've met Simon before and could maybe answer some of the QC questions.

